
The Language of Identical Twin Tennis Champions - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/39/sport/the-secret-language-of-tennis-champions-rp
======
PeterWhittaker
Wow, it's the "really cool little things" that make articles like this so
interesting. I just learned of _“cryptophasia”... a secret language that twins
share as kids. While scientists question whether cryptophasia constitutes a
discrete language, they agree it offers a provocative look into the birth and
development of language itself._

If one sees a copy of one's self, does one learn to recognize the other's
state based on theory of mind and proprioception? Huh. Very interesting.

------
dmoy
Would suggest a title change here to be about twins, not tennis champions
(despite the original article using the tennis champions title).

~~~
sctb
OK, we've updated it from that of the article. We're happy to change it again
if someone suggests a better one.

